# No tail lights/ brake lights go out



## Tonytmiller (May 19, 2015)

I'm new here, anyway on my sentra when I turn the lights on my brake lights go out. Also I do not have tail lights anytime. I'm confused and have tried just about everything I know to do. Could it be my brake switch? Or switch on the colum? Please help thanks!!!


----------



## Tonytmiller (May 19, 2015)

I have back side lights, dash lights,ect


----------



## viceversa (Jul 29, 2015)

Bump. I'm having the same issue with my 2008 Versa. My husband switched out the brake light switch and it didn't resolve the issue. Our cruise control also does not work when the lights are on and the car will not accelerate over 2800 RPMs when the lights are on.


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

I think this happened to me one time although Im dont remember if was the exact situation, I believe my tail lights and brake lights were not working, brake lights for sure, I replaced the brake switch up underneath the pedal, problem solved! It also would not let me take it out of park as that switch deactivates the lock(if you have an Auto)


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

Check the grounds, and ground circuit, from the outer steel part of the light socket effected, run a good jumper wire, from that, to bare metal or the ground screws as a test. Have somebody in front turn the lights on, or push the brake pedal as someone hooks up that jumper and watches to see what effect it has on the operation.
Had a problem with an older Sentra, (mine) park lights on, hit the brake,the right side: the park light worked, and so did the brake light (dual filiment Bulb #1157 for combo park/brake) Left side: park light was on, but when you hit the brakes, niether would light up, release the brakes, park light would come back on again. Turned park lights off, the brake light would work properly, when you hit the brakes. The outer socket (made of steel) was incased in plastic fitting so it can be fitted in lense assembly. but you can still touch the bare end of the wire to the steel socket part through where the wires come out (you can see the steel part) touch it there, and then touch the other the other end to the ground screws or bare metal and see what happens. Heck even take the bulb, socket assembly out of the lense assembly while you do it. that way you can be sure you can see both filiments light if its dual. make sure you have a good bulb first. 
On my car, I thought it was the ground wire coming off the outside of the steel socket having a bad conection at first. But it ended up being a multiconnecter that all those wires went through, both connector ends looked good, seemed to connect good, but that one wire for some reason (ground wire for left taillight/brake light) just was not connecting, so I cut on each side of that connector, that ground wire, and by passed it, barrel crimped them togeather, thats where the problem was.
No ground, they try to ground through each others circuit, a dual bulb shares the same ground for both circuits, if no ground exist because of a bad connection, those two circuits are electricly connected through the filiments and casing is the connection............Make sure the body ground screw(s) connections are tight and have good contact too. in trunk area, follow the wires. usaully black, sometimes white or green. depends on car and code colors assign.
Bad grounds do really wierd stuff, and what was a good connection today, might not be tomarrow, because of corrosion, connections loosening up/or never tightened up enough during build,vibration, bumping it, thin wire, etc,etc


----------

